# Piercing ears



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

What age would you allow this?


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

When they ask for it and don't forget the next second. My dd was 4.


----------



## benj (Jun 4, 2009)

if and when they ask.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm waiting until my dd decides herself that she wants her ears pierced. She'll be entering the third grade in the fall, and so far has no desire to have them done.

My other rule is that I want it done by a piercer, and not at a mall. I used to work at a jewelry both at the mall, and you don't even want to hear the horror stories I witnessed while working there. Plus it's not clean, and heals funky. I know many piercing/tattoo shops have an age limit, so it might take some time to find a place to have it done, if she's still on the young side.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoppyMama* 
When they ask for it and don't forget the next second. My dd was 4.









: my dd is 8 and still dosnt want them. She knows a needle is involved and that is the end of that


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's a thread from awhile back with some good comments and food for thought...

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1082288


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

My mom said we could when we could prove that we would take care of our ears, and earrings, and keep things put away. I think I was 12 or 13. I'll probably just go for age 12, if I have daughters and if they're even interested. Sort of a coming-of-age ritual?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

When they ask for it and when they can take care of them properly.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

When they ask for it and when they can't take care of them properly.
this, but when they CAN take care of them properly!!


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

I got mine when I was 4, and my mom didn't mind taking care of them for me. Then again, what did she know - I got it done at the mall, they healed funky, and she used _hydrogen peroxide_ on my poor ears and they were always infected. Finally I switched to stainless steel when I was 10 (my idea)(they were gold-plated before) and only used saline solution. Cleared up immediately. Funny when kids know more than parents. 10 perfect piercings later, this is how I feel:

I'd say whenever she wants 'pretty ears'. It's just one more small thing to take care of (and if taken care of properly, the work should end in a few weeks as they heal).


----------



## abarnes (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter had hers done when she was 2mths old. Dh talked me into it, I wasn't sure. I had mine done at 13 and I remember it very well. I am a wimp and figured I'd rather her have them sooner. I am sure I am the minority here but if we had another girl, I'd opt for having them done early again.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoppyMama* 
When they ask for it and don't forget the next second. My dd was 4.

I agree with this. My dd was 5 (in kindergarten) when she got her first ear piercing done. She's now 11, and she just had 2nd piercings in her ears, and is taking care of them wonderfully


----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

First off I am 48 years old. When I was a little girl I can remember asking my Mom to pierce my eyes as young as 3, and she refused. I kept asking her at 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9. Every year the answer was no. She commited suicide when I was 9. That is a whole other story. She had pierced ears, and I could never understand why I could not. So at the age of 10, my dad took me to a Dr. and I had it done. And man did it hurt! It was done with a hypodermic needle, and a cork behind the ear lobe. I love having pierced ears! But I really wish it had been done when I was an infant. Please no flames, that is how I feel. Now I wish I had at least 2 piercings in each ear, but I hate needles.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

When she asks for it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

When and if she asks for it, _and_ I'm reasonably sure she'll take care of it herself. DD is 6, and hasn't shown any interest at all. I wasn't interested myself until puberty, and even that was after my little sister started pushing for it for herself. I loved wearing earrings when I was younger, but rarely bother, anymore. I don't think I'd care if they healed over, except they'd still look funny. My mom was never really into having her ears pierced, either (she did hers when my sister and I did ours). I wouldn't be surprised if dd just isn't interested.


----------



## PhoenixMommaToTwo (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with pp's, when they're old enough to ask and to take care of them. I wanted to pierce dd's ears when she was a baby (mine were done at like 2 weeks and were ALWAYS infected and nasty, so I let them close), but dh was very against it. Now I'm glad he was because I don't think that even at 6 she's ready to take care of them.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My mother's mother never let here pierce hers. So she did it in college. She swore I would have to wait until I was 18 as well. But after much begging and keeping my room neat as a pin for months straight she took me to get mine pierced at 15 or 16. Looking back, I don't think that was too bad really. I was old enough to take care of them, and at 7 or 8 I probably would not have been, and they would have been infected.

My dd is not old enough to know what it means to have pierced ears now. But I'll probably try and put it off as long as possible with her as well. Not 16, but maybe at least 10. When I know she can take care of them, like others said.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

DH and I both had to be 13 before we were allowed to be pierced. This is what we have decided for our children as well. We want our children to be able to properly care for any piercing they get (they will get to decide the piercing. . .any nonsexual piercing is okay). Right now we live in a culture where piercing is not the norm so my DD isn't interested yet. At one time I thought small children with piercings were cute, but after seeing so many children in the elementary school I worked in with infected ears (it was the cultural norm where we lived at the time). . .I quickly changed my mind. I also remember once my niece coming to our home for a weekend, she was 3, and her ears were so badly infected. DH cleaned the earrings, her holes, and really tried to help clear it up (we both have piercings so we know how to care for them). Part of the reason was that her parents bought cutesy cheap earrings, didn't have time to properly care for her ears. . .blech!


----------



## patronia (Nov 28, 2007)

If they want them, about five.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

My twins are 3 and want it done. I told them that we will re-think it when they were 4. I want them to understand that it will hurt and they need to take care of them. I was 4 when I had my first ones done so I can't really tell them no after that


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

i wasn't allowed until i was 10--when i was sure i wanted to do it, and i could care for my ears myself. we will handle our dd the same.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I let my dd do it at six. I talked to her about the pain involved and this didn't stop her from wanting it done for months on end so we had it done. I had mine done when I was six as well.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

11 or 12. I'm with the pp about the "rite of passage" thing. I remember having stick-on earrings for a long time. My parents let me in sixth grade and I remember it _felt_ like a rite of passage.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

We did dd's at age 5, the summer before she started school. She had expressed an interest for well over a year. She was capable of conprehending the process, and understood that they would need to heal after, but I did help her with them.

In fact, she's nearly 8, and I still do help her occasionally. She had one catch on something a couple months ago, and it injured the piercing, but I didn't catch it right away (I also didn't listen to her closely enough when she expressed that it was itchy- bad Mom moment!) She developed a pretty icky infection, and we had to do some cleaning and close followup for a couple weeks as that healed. I also changed her to small continuous hoops so there wasn't anywhere for the pus to collect while the infection was controlled. She isn't capable of doing everything herself yet, but she is capable of understanding and participating in the care, which is all I really expect.

She can change them herself, but will usually ask me to do it for her. All in all- it worked out well for us, and the one injury was the only bump we've had in the road in nearly 3 years.


----------



## 2pinks (Dec 20, 2007)

When the ask and can prove they are responsible for the upkeep of having pierced ears.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Dd and I were talking about this just last weekend because I got a pair of earrings for my birthday (a late present).

I described the process and I asked HER when she thought kids were old enough to take care of pierced ears. Her answer: 16!

I think we'll allow it before 16 IF she wants. I was 10, and I think that 8-10 is a reasonable age to be able to care for your own ears.


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

My Grandmother did not get her ears pierced until I was about 15 years old, because it was not culturally exceptable to have them done when she was young. She finally decided she was ready but scared, and though she thought it hurt she was thrilled she finally got them done. My Mom had her's done by a Doctor (who got them crooked) when she was a teenager.

I started asking at 3 years old, my Mom made me wait though until I was 5 years old. I had to take care of them myself. When I proved myself she also gifted me a pair of real gold hoops, which seemed a HUGE deal at the time. I had no issues.

I am having a boy so I get to put this off for longer, but I still keep going back and forth between doing the piercing as an infant or until they ask, both have pros and cons for myself. But I do so agree with the PP who said that would not get their child's ears pierced at the Mall. I would NEVER do this. I have first hand seen the training and lack of hygeine, I would go to a piercer or Doctor only.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

When they are able to take care of them themselves!


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

When they want it and when they can take care of it themselves.

I got mine done when I was 6. I probably wore earrings up through middle school and then I let them close. I got them re-pierced in college and now put in earrings every so often so my holes don't completely close again.


----------



## Pirate Nicole (Oct 20, 2008)

I guess I'm definitely in the minority here. I had both of my girls' done at about 5-6 months. Never had a real issue with either of them. My younger dd had one that got just barely infected, but I caught it early and it cleared up in a matter of days. I do make sure to either keep good gold or surgical steel in them at all times. Elise (she's 1) hasn't messed with her's at all yet. Audrey (6 y) has developed a tendency to fiddle with them....just as a nervous habit or something. I switched her's to hoops just so that she doesn't lose anymore earrings. lol
I think I was 4 or so when I had my ears done, and I remember it vividly. Neither of them will remember it.

Nicole

Nicole


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pirate Nicole* 
I guess I'm definitely in the minority here. I had both of my girls' done at about 5-6 months. Never had a real issue with either of them. My younger dd had one that got just barely infected, but I caught it early and it cleared up in a matter of days. I do make sure to either keep good gold or surgical steel in them at all times. Elise (she's 1) hasn't messed with her's at all yet. Audrey (6 y) has developed a tendency to fiddle with them....just as a nervous habit or something. I switched her's to hoops just so that she doesn't lose anymore earrings. lol
I think I was 4 or so when I had my ears done, and I remember it vividly. Neither of them will remember it.

Nicole

Nicole

What is they grow up and decide they don't want them though? How would you handle that?


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

My DC were 6 months


----------



## Pirate Nicole (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
What is they grow up and decide they don't want them though? How would you handle that?

They take them out. I really only tend to wear them if I'm going out, or just feel like looking nicer. If I haven't been wearing them for about a week, you can't really even see the holes. No big deal.

Nicole


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
What age would you allow this?

8 years.

I gave dd (9) the option starting at age 8 but so far she has not wanted to do it.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I'm glad to see the responses in this thread so far.

I'm a body piercer by trade, and I feel very strongly against piercing infants, much like I'm strongly opposed to circumcision- it's modifying the body of someone incapable of making that decision for themselves.

My rule here at the studio is that I'll pierce kids who are old enough to ask me with conviction, understand that it will hurt and be able to handle it (most kiddies can), and be capable of the simple aftercare that follows, and especially that they know that they need to keep their hands away from them.

The same rules will apply to my little girl if/when she decides that she wants her ears pierced


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

:
If my dd's want their ears pierced we will use it as part of our coming of age ritual.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

We had originally said age 13. Joy came up with reasons why she should have it done at age 11 so that's when she had it done. Included in her reasons was that she was old enough to take care of them. None of her reasons could be because everyone else had pierced ears. We will pay and sign for the first set of pierced ears. We will sign but not pay for up to 2 more sets. Anything after that, and for all other piercings and all tatoos, they have to wait until they are 18 and no longer need a parent signature. Erica and Angela were also between 11-12 when they had theirs done. So far, Dylan has been very definite on not wanting them.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mormontreehugger* 
My mom said we could when we could prove that we would take care of our ears, and earrings, and keep things put away. I think I was 12 or 13. I'll probably just go for age 12, if I have daughters and if they're even interested. Sort of a coming-of-age ritual?

That was our reasons why we originally said age 13.


----------



## socalcde (Jun 9, 2009)

I personally have always been put off by babies and small children with pierced ears. It seems to be an extreme (almost barbaric) way of pushing fashion trends onto children. Why do children need this? And why would the expressed desire of a youngster matter in the decision of whether or not to have there ears pierced. Parenting should not be about offering a child all of what they desire. If the three year old wanted to dye their hair a different color, would that be considered, or wanted to alter their body somehow,(say, boob-job) would that be considered? Hopefully not. I think that if the child's desire is going to be taken into consideration for something such as altering there body, they should at least have a foot in the door of adulthood. Get them some stick on, or clip-on earrings to use with all of their other dress-up items.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I plan to wait until my DD (and future second DD) ask me to let them do it. That can be any age as long as I know they are ready for it. I should be able to tell if they are serious since I'm mom.







My DD is 7 and so far she doesn't want to do it. I'm fine with that.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pirate Nicole* 
They take them out. I really only tend to wear them if I'm going out, or just feel like looking nicer. If I haven't been wearing them for about a week, you can't really even see the holes. No big deal.

I agree with this in a way. It's hard to see the holes if you go for a while without earrings. However, I have a problem with doing something permanent to my child's body without their consent and at 5 mos you can't get their consent on the issue.







No matter how old the child is - it's their body, IMO. And I may be carrying it a bit far but it's how I feel.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LVale* 
So at the age of 10, my dad took me to a Dr. and I had it done. And man did it hurt! It was done with a hypodermic needle, and a cork behind the ear lobe. I love having pierced ears! But I really wish it had been done when I was an infant. Please no flames, that is how I feel. Now I wish I had at least 2 piercings in each ear, but I hate needles.

I had my ears pierced for the first time at the ripe old age of 26 and the second holes in each ear were done a couple of years later. It barely pinched.







But then again I had already gone through giving birth to a child by that point and nothing hurt compared to that.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm heavily pierced and tattooed, so to be rebellious, my children probably won't be interested









but 8 years old. I grew up LDS and still hold on to 8 being the 'age of accountability"


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mormontreehugger* 
I'll probably just go for age 12, if I have daughters and if they're even interested. Sort of a coming-of-age ritual?

It is 12 as a rule at our house too. I also consider it a coming-of-age ritual.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zebadiah* 
Usually we pierce the ears within one year for babies in India. It is a ritual here.

Funny to come upon this thread today as I JUST LAST NIGHT had to leave Claire's THREE TIMES as two babies were being pierced. I had my three kids and a friend of dd1's with me - and they wanted to go to Claire's. We walk in and a baby is SCREAMING BLOODY MURDER. It was awful, and I took my kids and left. We came back 15 minutes later and they were STILL doing it... Left again. Repeat a third time.







Finally the girls got to shop there five minutes before it closed.

I was really upset that my kids had to witness that. I would really like to understand the reasoning behind it better so that I can not be so angry about it. I wanted to say something negative but held my tongue. I did ask the employee what the minimum age was and she said THREE MONTHS! I was shocked. I told her I wished it was five years old. I want to email Claire's corporate. One part of me says this is America and we can each parent as we like. Another part of me is so mad that a painful, unnecessary and totally cosmetic procedure is done on infants and toddlers - who clearly cannot give consent.

I am super liberal in many areas - but have issues with the pain inflicted for no good reason (sure I'll be schooled on what the good reasons are - and I really do want to know) and also to me it seems like high heels on an infant or toddler - too mature and just not.... appropriate. To me.

So explain it to me!


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

but I thought that getting the ears done would be her choice not mine...So when she asks to get them done..I asked when I was four years old..

My pediatrician does do them in her office...


----------



## abarnes (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
It is 12 as a rule at our house too. I also consider it a coming-of-age ritual.

Funny to come upon this thread today as I JUST LAST NIGHT had to leave Claire's THREE TIMES as two babies were being pierced. I had my three kids and a friend of dd1's with me - and they wanted to go to Claire's. We walk in and a baby is SCREAMING BLOODY MURDER. It was awful, and I took my kids and left. We came back 15 minutes later and they were STILL doing it... Left again. Repeat a third time.







Finally the girls got to shop there five minutes before it closed.

I was really upset that my kids had to witness that. I would really like to understand the reasoning behind it better so that I can not be so angry about it. I wanted to say something negative but held my tongue. I did ask the employee what the minimum age was and she said THREE MONTHS! I was shocked. I told her I wished it was five years old. I want to email Claire's corporate. One part of me says this is America and we can each parent as we like. Another part of me is so mad that a painful, unnecessary and totally cosmetic procedure is done on infants and toddlers - who clearly cannot give consent.

I am super liberal in many areas - but have issues with the pain inflicted for no good reason (sure I'll be schooled on what the good reasons are - and I really do want to know) and also to me it seems like high heels on an infant or toddler - too mature and just not.... appropriate. To me.

So explain it to me!










My daughter (2mths) did not cry when her ears were pierced. In fact, she was asleep and when the first ear was done, she opened her eyes and then went back to sleep. She didn't wake up when they did the other side. She never made a fuss about her ears, they never turned red or got infected. I swabbed her ears twice a day during a diaper change and turned them when I nursed her for 8wk, haven't had to do anything except change them every so often.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

When they ask, remember, ask again, and a month later ask again.







Oh, and are able to clean and care for it entirely on their own, and willing to pay for the piercing and earrings with their own money (from allowance, or what not).

I had mine done when I was about 7 or 8 I think? Because my big sister had hers pierced and I wanted to be like her.







I hated having to keep the studs in for 6 weeks until it healed - I wanted to wear dangly earrings right away. I wasn't good at cleaning them and I think they got crusty and possibly infected. In any case, I took them out, let them grow over, and then repeated that whole ridiculous process again a few years later. Now, they're closed and I'm quite happy not having pierced ears.

I had my navel done when I was 16, without telling my mother and after lying on the consent form at the piercing studio.







I took good care of that piercing and only took it out when it got uncomfortable at 36 weeks pregnant!

Not sure what the moral of that story was.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abarnes* 
My daughter (2mths) did not cry when her ears were pierced. In fact, she was asleep and when the first ear was done, she opened her eyes and then went back to sleep. She didn't wake up when they did the other side. She never made a fuss about her ears, they never turned red or got infected. I swabbed her ears twice a day during a diaper change and turned them when I nursed her for 8wk, haven't had to do anything except change them every so often.

I'm so glad that your dd didn't have a bad experience. I worked at a little jewelry store when I was younger. After too many bad baby incidents my boss made a rule that if the child could not say out loud that they wanted their ears pierced without being pushed by the parents then we weren't doing it. This rule was made before I started working there, so I never had to pierce a babies ears. I think the youngest child I did was around 4 or 5. Sure we lost a lot of business. We'd send them down the mall to the next jewelry story.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seaheroine* 
11 or 12. I'm with the pp about the "rite of passage" thing. I remember having stick-on earrings for a long time. My parents let me in sixth grade and I remember it _felt_ like a rite of passage.

This is my plan. IF she wants them, it will be a rite of passage sort of thing. When she's old enough to understand that it will hurt and old enough to take care of them for herself.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

12 or 13.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

When the child really wants them and is old enough to properly care for them. That age can vary. I would also highly suggest avoiding any place that still pierces with a gun and instead research safe, local piercers or a doctor that will pierce with a needle.


----------



## benj (Jun 4, 2009)

i just wanted to ask a question for informational purposes (i am not considering this.) i read that you can only pierce baby girls' ears, not boys...is that true?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

12 years old minimum for both my daughter and my son.

That was originally the plan for my mom, but I wore her down and she let me at age 7. I think that was way too young. I was not responsible enough to take care of them properly, and I lost a lot of earrings. I got a second hole done in one ear at age 11 (by my older sister with a needle and an ice cube














, and it went much better. Also, I just think it looks too grown up for little kids to have pierced ears.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinity6232000* 
I worked at a little jewelry store when I was younger. After too many bad baby incidents my boss made a rule that if the child could not say out loud that they wanted their ears pierced without being pushed by the parents then we weren't doing it. This rule was made before I started working there, so I never had to pierce a babies ears. I think the youngest child I did was around 4 or 5. Sure we lost a lot of business. We'd send them down the mall to the next jewelry story.

Wow, I have a lot of respect for your former boss! I'd like to see this be the case everywhere. I know everyone isn't going to wait til 12 like some of us on this thread, but I'd love at least consent from the person whose body it is. Five seems like a reasonable age to understand in a general way.

My 12 year old quickly tired of the six weeks without removing them, cleaning, an extra step in the morning while getting ready for school, misplacing or losing earring(s), having to take them out for sports, etc. Six months after getting them done, she told me "Mom, I am SO glad you didn't let me do this earlier - it is a pain!"


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

If they ask before 7, I'd say no. At roughly 7, I'd probably say yes if they were persistent about it.

I was 7 when I had mine done. I think it's that whole Catholic age-of-reason thing, actually, in my family-- lots of things were suddenly allowed when I was 7 that weren't before. So even though I'm not Catholic anymore, I guess family tradition is still strong in me.

I would never pierce a baby's ears. I would worry about safety, especially during late babyhood and toddlerhood. How do you keep them from fiddling with or pulling the earrings? What if they manage to get them off, and swallow them? And how can you justify causing that pain for something like fashion? Like it or not, it hurts, even when done properly. I wouldn't circumcise my infant son, so I definitely wouldn't pierce a baby girl's ears.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Not until they can get it done by professional piercers at a piercing studio. And here, that isn't until 16 or 18 yo. and that's perfectly fine by me. They will need a signed consent form if they are under 18 too.
So, if they are asking for it at 16 yo., can argue their case well, can pay for it themselves, and understands (and can handle) the aftercare, we'll consider it. But not before that.
Way too many risks and so not necessary, not going to happen easily.
And this, of course, applys to both boys and girls. I can only see daugthers mentioned here before, but it goes for everyone.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:

Way too many risks and so not necessary
What are the risks, other than possible infection and getting the ear ring caught in their hair?


----------



## abarnes (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
If they ask before 7, I'd say no. At roughly 7, I'd probably say yes if they were persistent about it.

I was 7 when I had mine done. I think it's that whole Catholic age-of-reason thing, actually, in my family-- lots of things were suddenly allowed when I was 7 that weren't before. So even though I'm not Catholic anymore, I guess family tradition is still strong in me.

I would never pierce a baby's ears. I would worry about safety, especially during late babyhood and toddlerhood. *How do you keep them from fiddling with or pulling the earrings? What if they manage to get them off, and swallow them?* And how can you justify causing that pain for something like fashion? Like it or not, it hurts, even when done properly. I wouldn't circumcise my infant son, so I definitely wouldn't pierce a baby girl's ears.

They don't mess with them if you get them done early enough. We buy locking backs, it's hard enough for me to get them off, she wouldn't be able to. I've never heard of someone's child IRL, swallowing an earring.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
What age would you allow this?

When they ask...though, that said, Janelle started BEGGING to get her ears pierced at 18 months old...I still don't know where it came from since me, my mom, my grandma etc all have pierced ears but NEVER wear ear rings...like the last time I wore earrings was my wedding over a year before she was born, and my mil and smil neither one have pierced ears at all, but anyway...

18 months old was too young for me...she begged every single day, finally during a yard sale when she was 2 1/2 years old she wouldn't stop begging while we were trying to make change and such so I without thinking said "when you are potty trained"... She took off her diaper right then outside, and said "ok, I'm potty trained" and she was...she didn't even wet the bed or have any sort of accident at all for over 6 months after that day...so the next weekend she got her ears pierced.

she is 6 1/2 now and LOVES having pierced ears...in fact dolphin earrings was the present I bought her for her kindergarten graduation yesterday (a dolphin is the mascot for her school)...she cleans them and changes them herself, and there has never been any issues.

eta: this rule applies to my sons as well...Kincaid asked once, but we told him it hurts, and he hasn't asked again, but if they ask, and are ok with it will hurt for a few seconds and still want it done, they will be allowed to have pierced ears (or ear...) as well.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Cinder...totally OT, but I just looked at the pics in your signature, and your little River is just _incredibly_ adorable!!

I want this little one to arrive so badly now...babies are just so irresistible.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
What are the risks, other than possible infection and getting the ear ring caught in their hair?

Infection risks are pretty high, little kids don't have clean hands when they are sitting in the sandbox and touching their pierced ears, other kids also tend to touch their ear-jewelry. And infections can be painful and hurtful enough, and serious enough.
It can get ripped out, by several things.
They have a much higher chance of developing allergys to nickel, and hardly anything is nickel-free. Even stuff that says it's nickel-free isn't. Surgical steel has 12% nickel in it (so-called nickel-free). Gold also has nickel in it, mostly. Some red gold are nickel-free (like actually, not only pretend).
It's hard to come around actual, total nickel-free stuff.
The younger they are when they get their ears pierced, the more likely they are to develop nickel allergys.
And nickel allergy can be serious and acutally "handicapping" (in lack of a better word) some people in their daily lives.
It can damage nerve-points and acupuncture-points in their ears, which I do find serious.
And jewelry stores or hairdressers don't sterilize the "guns" they use for piercing the ears between customers, that's why they will never be allowed to get pierced ears there. And as I've already said, piercing studios were they actually will be allowed to pierce their ears once they are old enough have agelimits. And, as I said, that is 16 or 18 with good reason, they do know what they are doing.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I tried to make it a coming-of-age thing for my daughter, as in, she can get her ears pierced when she gets her period. Well, her 14th birthday was approaching and she still had not gotten her period. So for a surprise gift I took her on her 14th birthday to get them pierced. A great gift! Then she got her period a month later.









She waited the appropriate 6 weeks, diligently cleaning them, before she took them out. By a couple weeks later one side was just fine, but the other side was bleeding a little and it hurt. So she let it heal over for about a month and I took her in just last week to have it pierced again.

The gal at Claire's went 'kachunk' with the gun, took a look, and said Uh Oh.







The earring hand not gone all the way through!! In fact the post had bent! How weird is that??

The gal at Claire's said our next step should be to have it re-pierced with a hollow-tipped thingy. So remembering the many threads here at MDC I'm looking into some of the piercing shops around town. I found one that has good reviews on the net. Specifically one mom took her daughter in to get ears pierced, she liked the place enough to go get a tattoo done.

To be honest, piercing shops just aren't my scene, you know? So I'm still contemplating.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiesk* 
this, but when they CAN take care of them properly!!

When they regularly keep their hair clean and untangled, when they keep jewelry w/out losing or breaking it, when they take care of the stuff they have, etc. Also they must be able to come and tell you when there is anything wrong; infection etc. I know one girl who died at 17 of breast cancer because she didn't want to tell her mom that her breast looked 'funny'. There are some crucial pieces to growing up we have to help them with (ears, at least, are visible!), so I think the right of passage is a good way to look at this.


----------



## dido1 (Aug 12, 2004)

My ears were pierced when I was in infant. I have no recollection of the piercing. In fact all three of the girls in my family had pierced ears as infants. I didn't wear earrings a lot as a young child, but I vaguely remember my mum running an needle and thread through the holes some times to keep them open. We used to think it was very funny and tickly.

I pierced my second and third holes myself with a saftey pin


----------



## abarnes (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter and my DH had their ears done with these, no gun involved! Also, we only wear earrings from the same company and have never had an issue.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *socalcde* 
I personally have always been put off by babies and small children with pierced ears. It seems to be an extreme (almost barbaric) way of pushing fashion trends onto children. Why do children need this? And why would the expressed desire of a youngster matter in the decision of whether or not to have there ears pierced. Parenting should not be about offering a child all of what they desire. If the three year old wanted to dye their hair a different color, would that be considered, or wanted to alter their body somehow,(say, boob-job) would that be considered? Hopefully not. I think that if the child's desire is going to be taken into consideration for something such as altering there body, they should at least have a foot in the door of adulthood. Get them some stick on, or clip-on earrings to use with all of their other dress-up items.

Hair dying, yes, Janelle is allowed to dye her hair...we will buy her dye once a year, anything more than that she has to buy it herself, and they have to be chemical free food grade dyes at this point, and her school dress code doesn't allow unatural colors, so she can really only do it during the summer, but yes, she has dyed her hair before...

Here she is with red hair that she wanted for her 5th birthday.

Tattoos, not till she is 18, other piercings, we said she could get her eyebrow pierced at 16 if she still wants it, but she hasn't asked for that again in a year or so now, unneeded plastic surgery, when she can pay and sign for it herself...


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
I tried to make it a coming-of-age thing for my daughter, as in, she can get her ears pierced when she gets her period. Well, her 14th birthday was approaching and she still had not gotten her period. So for a surprise gift I took her on her 14th birthday to get them pierced. A great gift! Then she got her period a month later.









That timing is amazing!!

She waited the appropriate 6 weeks, diligently cleaning them, before she took them out. By a couple weeks later one side was just fine, but the other side was bleeding a little and it hurt. So she let it heal over for about a month and I took her in just last week to have it pierced again.

The gal at Claire's went 'kachunk' with the gun, took a look, and said Uh Oh.







The earring hand not gone all the way through!! In fact the post had bent! How weird is that??

Scar tissue?

The gal at Claire's said our next step should be to have it re-pierced with a hollow-tipped thingy. So remembering the many threads here at MDC I'm looking into some of the piercing shops around town. I found one that has good reviews on the net. Specifically one mom took her daughter in to get ears pierced, she liked the place enough to go get a tattoo done.

To be honest, piercing shops just aren't my scene, you know? So I'm still contemplating.

I have 2 tatoos, neither done at a traditional tattoo parlor. I think if you go in and meet the people, you will get a feel for it that you can't get any other way, really. I had a similar problem, actually. I ended up letting it close over for a long time, 6 mos, and then repiercing it at a mall stand. It was fine, though I did not like sitting in the middle of the mall! I would not pierce my dd's ears that way, that's for sure. I know that places like Claires give very short lessons to employees about how to do this (some haven't had it and can't pierce because of that), but not awesome.

Most pediatricians will pierce, btw. you might want to take her to a ped. just to have the scar tissue checked, make sure that it is ok/safe for her to repierce at this point.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Just wanted to say that at Claires they did NOT use a reusable gun that could pass diseases to the next person. They use a disposable, one-time only gun kerchunk thing, like what Abarnes linked to, above. Just to clarify.

==========

Mamabeca, I cross-posted with yours. Your experience is reassuring! Yes, the woman at Claire's said most likely it was the scar tissue that kept the post from going all the way through. That's why she suggested a hollow tipped needle, that would take a tiny bit of flesh out when it's pierced. Sounds logical to me.

Dd happens to have an appointment for a physical at the ped's office coming up this week. I just got off the phone with them, they do not do ear piercing.









If I were organized and ambitious I'd talk to the administrative office and suggest they offer that service. Seriously, I'd pay $50 to have a physician assistant or nurse or someone pierce my kid's ears.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *socalcde* 
I personally have always been put off by babies and small children with pierced ears. It seems to be an extreme (almost barbaric) way of pushing fashion trends onto children. Why do children need this? And why would the expressed desire of a youngster matter in the decision of whether or not to have there ears pierced. Parenting should not be about offering a child all of what they desire. If the three year old wanted to dye their hair a different color, would that be considered, or wanted to alter their body somehow,(say, boob-job) would that be considered? Hopefully not. I think that if the child's desire is going to be taken into consideration for something such as altering there body, they should at least have a foot in the door of adulthood. Get them some stick on, or clip-on earrings to use with all of their other dress-up items.

I kind of follow where you're going with this, but...I find the sentiment that the expressed desire of a child shouldn't matter when it comes to body alteration pretty strange. I think my child's desire about how she wants her body to be is more important than my own, yk?

DD is now six. She's gotten better about putting her dirty clothes where they belong and about remembering to brush her hair every day. If she decided she wanted them, she's reached a point now where I'd consider it. She'd probably be better to wait a few more months, though. I'd like to see better follow-through on taking care of things first...


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Both of my girls were done at 6 weeks. NO regrets here, I love it and they do too.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Just wanted to say that at Claires they did NOT use a reusable gun that could pass diseases to the next person. They use a disposable, one-time only gun kerchunk thing, like what Abarnes linked to, above. Just to clarify.

Dd happens to have an appointment for a physical at the ped's office coming up this week. I just got off the phone with them, they do not do ear piercing.

Same with the Claire's in our area. Little, one-time use thing that looks just like the one that was linked to.

My dd1 had one ear that had issues. She eventually couldn't get an earring through it. We went to the ped and she used a needle to fix it. Quick and easy, and we didn't have it heal and repierce it later. I'd do that again if ever she (or future kids who may have it done) needed it. I don't think they actually pierce ears there, but they did fix that issue for us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I find the sentiment that the expressed desire of a child shouldn't matter when it comes to body alteration pretty strange. I think my child's desire about how she wants her body to be is more important than my own, yk?

Why is it strange? We are talking about kids making decisions about permanent body alteration. They aren't allowed to vote, drink, serve in the military, work - but they can decide to alter their bodies? It isn't what color they want the walls of their room or how long they'd like their hair.

My ears were first pierced at age 13 and grew back 'cause I didn't wear earrings enough. The marks were still on my ears six years later when I had them repierced. Those grew back too (same reason) and I still had marks on my ears when I had them repierced AGAIN at age 38. So I don't consider it the same as cutting your hair or even dying your hair.

I think it is my job to help them wait on major decisions (of which I consider body alteration of any permanent nature) until they are at least 18. A 14 year old might think a tattoo or nose or brow ring is a cool idea. That same kid at 16/18/20 who is trying to find a job might find that former decision to be problematic.

I'm not too worried about how my kids wear their hair, and I'm not going to go to the mat about makeup (or try not to anyway) as they are just phases and can easily be changed if necessary for the situation. But no ear piercing until they are 12 or other piercings or tattoos until they are 18 here.

And for me, some of it is a safety issue, some of it is a rite of passage/coming of age thing, some of it is that I find it unbecoming on babies/toddlers/young kids - very much like high heels really.

I think it is kind of neat to wait and wait and finally get old enough to (insert variety of things here). Have a sleepover, bike ride away from home without an adult, ears pierced, go to camp, drive, move out on your own. So many things that sound good often before they are a good idea. At least at my house. YMMV.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I think it's strange, because it's my child's body, not mine. I'd be hesitant about earrings, even at dd's age. I'd want to talk to her about various ramifications of them. But, they're her ears, not mine. I wouldn't pierce them if she were too young to have an opinion, but I do think her opinion should count.

As for regretting it? If I'd wished I hadn't pierced my ears, that would have been okay. I was 12. Regretting a decision I made at 12 isn't all that far out, yk? I know plenty of people who got tattoos in their 20s and wish they hadn't. At what point does someone have the right to have say about their own body?

I have no idea why voting, drinking, serving in the military or working has anything to do with this. The ages at which people can do those things vary from place to another, anyway. Since my kids can drink at 19, should that be the age they can pierce their ears? Or, should it be 21, like the drinking age in TN (where dh is from)? Or, 16, since ds1 can work at that age?

I'm not a fan of piercing children's ears when they're young. I'm also not a fan of saying, "it's your body, but your opinion of it doesn't count until you're 18/19/22".


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

DD1 talked about it around age 4 and didn't let up for a year. I told her flat out that it would hurt and she considered it for a little while and then decided that she wanted it done for her 5th birthday.

She was very surprised by the pain but it was forgotten in about 5 minutes and now changes her earrings about 6 times a day


----------



## vtgirl (Mar 20, 2002)

dh's best friend is a professional piercer and has told us that when dd is ready he would like to do her ears because he has seen so many infections from mall piercings. obviously if you don't know someone personally you cant just take your kid to any old tattoo/piercing studio so in that case i would wait until the child is old enough to go to a professional, not a teenager that works at claires on the weekend.....no offence meant to anyone who went there, honestly

that said, dh and i and most of our friends did our own, with friends and icecubes and needles and a little stolen vodka....but we were a wild bunch


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtgirl* 
that said, dh and i and most of our friends did our own, with friends and icecubes and needles and a little stolen vodka....but we were a wild bunch









A few of my friends did that, and mom actually did that to repierce my right ear. I got mine done at the mall - that was....1980, I think?...and I never knew there was any other way. My right ear didn't heal up right, and I had a lot of problems with it. When I went without earrings for a while, it actually closed up at the back...so mom re-did it with a needle, at my request. That really hurt...

My sister had a second hole done by a friend who was plastered. He was also handling his new puppy and didn't even wash his hands before he put the needle through. I'm not a hygiene fanatic or germaphobe, but that one even bothered me...


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

couple of days after birth probably


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benj* 
i just wanted to ask a question for informational purposes (i am not considering this.) i read that you can only pierce baby girls' ears, not boys...is that true?

How would they know if the baby was a boy or a girl?


----------



## benj (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliaceae* 
How would they know if the baby was a boy or a girl?









true.









however, i read that somewhere.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I knew a woman who had her son's ear pierced when he was a baby. I have no idea where she had it done, though. That "baby" is now...guess he'd be about 32 or 33?


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

Slight hikjack--I would be interested to know how mama's feel who believe that on some level babies can remember trauma from birth and therefore, on some level, also remember the trauma of a piercing. My dd1 took 2 months to be able to nurse properly and I fully believed it had to do with the vigorous suctioning, among other things, during her birth. Is it just me or are their other people who don't agree with the- she's too young to remember the pain- idea.


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not a fan of infants with pierced ears, but I understand it's a cultural tradition for some, so to each their own. I wasn't allowed until I turned 13, and I remember begging my parents when i was younger, because it seemed like EVERYONE had their ears pierced but me.

I like the idea of it being a coming-of-age sort of ritual, if ther child wants it, of course.


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurable* 
Slight hikjack--I would be interested to know how mama's feel who believe that on some level babies can remember trauma from birth and therefore, on some level, also remember the trauma of a piercing. My dd1 took 2 months to be able to nurse properly and I fully believed it had to do with the vigorous suctioning, among other things, during her birth. Is it just me or are their other people who don't agree with the- she's too young to remember the pain- idea.

We'll do it the painless way, my niece had it done a week after birth my mom is a dentist and has some strawberry flavor topical analgesic so she just put a little dab on the earlobe, and my niece didn't even notice.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Cinder...totally OT, but I just looked at the pics in your signature, and your little River is just _incredibly_ adorable!!

I want this little one to arrive so badly now...babies are just so irresistible.

Thanks!

For what it's worth, at 2 1/2 my daughters reaction to getting her ears pierced was gasp, look in the mirror they let her hold to watch the piercing being done, and say "janelle is sooo pretty".


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

My daughter had her ears pierced when she turned four, it was for her birthday. She really wanted them.

As for babies, I see it as a "it's not neccesary, it's not my body, so it's not my choice" I have lot's of friends that pierce their babies, but it's just not for my babies.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Louise** 
We'll do it the painless way, my niece had it done a week after birth my mom is a dentist and has some strawberry flavor topical analgesic so she just put a little dab on the earlobe, and my niece didn't even notice.

It's not just the pain of piercing, though. There's plenty of soreness afterwards. I have had my ears pierced 7 times, and my navel done too, and always there was soreness for days or even weeks afterwards.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurable* 
Slight hikjack--I would be interested to know how mama's feel who believe that on some level babies can remember trauma from birth and therefore, on some level, also remember the trauma of a piercing. My dd1 took 2 months to be able to nurse properly and I fully believed it had to do with the vigorous suctioning, among other things, during her birth. Is it just me or are their other people who don't agree with the- she's too young to remember the pain- idea.

I believe it. My DS had far too many heel pricks and needle-sticks in his first few weeks of life, in the NICU and in the ped's office. I still think that a lot of his early trouble with nursing and weight gain were related to that experience. And I wonder, sometimes, if some of the reputation baby boys have for being more "difficult" r "fussy" is related to residual circumcision trauma. But that's probably another story, for another thread, on another forum.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow... I guess I'm glad we did it with the gun and did it so early! Trauma? How horrible!! My two didn't even cry, there was no pain, they barely flinched (and that was from the noise, not the earring!). I feel so bad for those that went through trauma!

I remember having mine done at 12. But it wasn't a "mom and daughter" moment. I don't look at it that way, and my girls wouldn't either. There's going to be a gazillion of those that have meaning, not something as trivial as ear pearcing.

JMO, of course!


----------



## ell (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm on the "when she asks for it and can take care of them herself" boat - probably around 7 or 8?

I find babies with pierced ears look kind of .. inappropriate? Like it would look if you put lipstick on them or something.


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

I only read the first few pages of responses but wanted to add that I'm in the "when-they-ask-and-don't-forget-two-seconds-later" camp. I was shocked when my DD started asking shortly before her 3rd birthday. She didn't have any friends with earrings, though I have quite a few piercings. She asked every day. I explained the "rules" of earrings and also that getting pierced can be painful. It didn't deter her in the least. We went on her birthday and she was thrilled. (I had pretty much assumed they would do one ear and she'd never let them do the other...) I was surprised when they did the first one and she looked at it, smiled, and turned her head for the other one. She was very responsible about not touching them and letting me do the upkeep and cleaning. She still loves them and we have no regrets.

Anyway, I think every child is different. In my opinion, my DD and I made the right decision for her. Three is young to make a decision like that, but she was very sure and, a year later, she still loves them. Worked for us.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ell* 

I find babies with pierced ears look kind of .. inappropriate? Like it would look if you put lipstick on them or something.

That pretty much sums up how I feel too.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

In my culture, the baby girls get them done as close to birth as possible. I had mine done at 2 weeks old. My father and grandmother did it with a needle. They had a celebration, it was a big deal. My mom was really diligent about keeping the cleaned and turned and now 26 years later, they are still pierced though I don't often wear earrings. I can literally go two years with out earrings, and then try to put an earring in and it just slides in, they've never closed. My mom said I slept through the whole procedure, never waking, crying, or flinching. I always felt really proud of my pierced ears, and happy that they did it that young.

I will probably pierce my baby girl's ears after their born too.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ell* 
I find babies with pierced ears look kind of .. inappropriate? Like it would look if you put lipstick on them or something.

Inappropriate's a good word. I've always just thought it looked strange, but inappropriate works, too.


----------



## MammaV (Jul 13, 2002)

I grew up in a family where piercing was expected for baby girls. It was always normal that babies get their ears pierced. It was a surprise for me to find out that it was a rite of passage for friends and I unexpectedly found that my DH was against it after we had our DD. She wanted her ears pierced before she was 2. He couldn't stand it. She finally talked him into it before she turned 5. It was a relief for both of us. It seemed like unnecessary tension. She thinks she should have had them done when she first wanted it. She now wants her ears double pierced...


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

If I have a girl next, whenever she is truly responsible enough to care properly for them. I got mine at 9 years, so I'm thinking at least that old.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
It's not just the pain of piercing, though. There's plenty of soreness afterwards. I have had my ears pierced 7 times, and my navel done too, and always there was soreness for days or even weeks afterwards.

I think that's unusual. I've had my ears pierced 4 times... (all 4 times my mom "made" me or as per the last time 2 hours before my wedding, I just didn't want to fight it) the bottom holes 3 times, and a second hole once, and it never hurt for more than 2 seconds at the very most, definitely no soreness.

Strangely enough, I got my ears pierced at 8, let the grow closed about a year later, my mom made me get the re-pierced for 8th grade graduation, I let them grow closed like 2 weeks later, my mom made me get them re-pierced (and a second set of holes) for prom, I let them grow closed a month later, my mom begged me to get the pierced for my wedding, I took out the earrings that night, and they still haven't grown closed. but they are tiny holes you can barely see, so it doesn't bother me at all... I think it's stupid my mom thought piercing my ears was that big of a deal, and I'd never ever force a kid of mine to pierce their ears, but I wasn't traumatized by it, nor am I upset with her for it, it's just not a big deal.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
I think that's unusual. I've had my ears pierced 4 times... (all 4 times my mom "made" me or as per the last time 2 hours before my wedding, I just didn't want to fight it) the bottom holes 3 times, and a second hole once, and it never hurt for more than 2 seconds at the very most, definitely no soreness.

My ears hurt for _weeks_ when I had them done. My mom's hurt for about a week. My sister's hurt for about 2-3 days. Many of my friends said the same thing (and couple had basically no pain at all). It's not that unusual at all.

Mind you, I had the gun. The more I read about this, the more sure I am that I'm going to see if I can find a piercing studio for my kids, including ds1 if he goes ahead with getting his done. I don't know if he will or not.


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
It's not just the pain of piercing, though. There's plenty of soreness afterwards. I have had my ears pierced 7 times, and my navel done too, and always there was soreness for days or even weeks afterwards.

A babies skin heals incredibly faster than an adult my nice never experienced any discomfort


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ell* 
I find babies with pierced ears look kind of .. inappropriate? Like it would look if you put lipstick on them or something.

I agree. I'm sure in some cultures, it wouldn't - but the areas where I've lived it isn't common.

As to the pain of the piercing, I thought it hurt for just a second then my ears were just really hot. No pain at all after that initial piercing though.


----------



## readermaid (Jan 12, 2009)

In my family it is common/expected that you will pierce your daughter's ears as an infant or toddler at the latest. To be honest, I didn't give much thought to it before we had it done. She was four months old.

I regret it. I regretted it immediately. She was fine within a minute or so, but I felt ever so slightly traumatized that I had allowed it. If we have another child one day, we'll wait until she asks for it.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My DD is nearly 5 1/2 and asking pretty regularly. It was a big deal in our family that my mom made me and my sister wait until around 10, my mom got hers done at the same time as mine, my grandma never had them peireced. I think we are going to get DD's done around the time of her half birthday party this summer (near-holiday birthdays equal summer, half birthday parties in our house!). We are going to go to a piercer, not the mall, and get small hoops put in, not the sharp piercing studs.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
It's not just the pain of piercing, though. There's plenty of soreness afterwards. I have had my ears pierced 7 times, and my navel done too, and always there was soreness for days or even weeks afterwards.

I've had multiple piercings (including facial) and have never felt soreness after a day or two. Soreness for weeks seems abnormal. (Of course, I also had a eyebrow ring ripped completely out and was only in pain for a few hours, slightly sore about a day after the initial pain went away).

I have decided to let DD get her ears pierced tomorrow. It is an early birthday gift (she turns 7 next month).


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Even the disposable "guns" are awful! As sharp as those piercing earrings may seem, they aren't nearly as sharp as a needle and it's a relatively blunt object forcing it's way through skin. A sharp needle at the hand of a professional body piercer is quicker and hurts WAY less. Also, butterfly back studs are awful for fresh piercings too. Piercing shops have little jeweled bars that look just like studs but are the appropriate length/shape. They also have CBRs, little hoops that can't come undone.

People say if you don't like ear piercings you can just take them out, but that's not true. If you have your ears pierced as an infant and decide at 12 you don't want earrings, those holes are there forever, and they ARE noticeable! Both my sister and my best friend absolutely hate earrings, and are so happy they weren't allowed to get it done when they were little and went on about the "prettiness" of sparkly ears.

Anyhow, the earliest my children will be allowed to get it done is 12, depending on the consent laws for piercing/tattoo shops wherever I live. I know my shop currently allows parents to sign for lobe piercings after the child is 12. I myself have a small handful of (professionally) done piercings and tattoos, so I plan to raise my children to be safe and responsible with body modifications.

As for other piercings, I'd let my child get pretty much any non-sexual piercing once they're 16. My parents signed for my bellybutton and tragus. I'd also consider a tattoo, if it was well thought out and my child was mature enough. I got a small foot tattoo for my 17th birthday and it was beyond exciting!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie* 
People say if you don't like ear piercings you can just take them out, but that's not true. If you have your ears pierced as an infant and decide at 12 you don't want earrings, those holes are there forever, and they ARE noticeable! Both my sister and my best friend absolutely hate earrings, and are so happy they weren't allowed to get it done when they were little and went on about the "prettiness" of sparkly ears.

My daughter got her ears pierced at 2 years old, now at almost 7 if she has them out for more than an hour I have to force the earring through, at 5 she lost one ear ring and didn't tell me, so it had been out overnight, we actually had to go get her ear re-pierced the next day...they grow completely closed that fast.

Like I said earlier, my ears didn't grow closed after I got them done before my wedding, but they are just holes, you can't really see them unless you look for them. But even if you did, it doesn't look bad or anything.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I am in the "when they ask" and not forget two seconds later camp, but also had an internal clock of about 9 yo (which is when i got my ears pierced). So, my son asked for about a year before I consented and took him to the piercer when he was 8. It was a week before he was starting at a new school, so also kind of an acknowledgement of an upcoming change in his life/rite of passage. I wouldn't say he is absolutely diligent about his ear, but he hasn't had any major issues with infection. He takes it in and out and cleans it himself. If he has it out for a few weeks, i sometimes help him in putting it back in.

My other kids have not expressed any interest in being pierced. I am not a proponant of infant/toddler piercing, for many of the reasons outlined. But also because infant ears grow at a rapid rate and piercings done on an infant often are not properly placed and as the ears grow become lop-sided and/or not centered properly (unless the person doing the piercing really knows what they are doing). It just isn't worth it to me I guess.

ETA: I also wanted to say that that I have been pierced with a gun (my ears) and with a needle (actually sharpened gold nose ring) and the piercing in my nose was much less painful and healed faster. I will never go back to a gun. going to a piercer, while more expensive, is totally worth it to me.


----------

